# Silhouette Cameo - Heat Transfer



## DevoteWorks (May 23, 2013)

Heylo,

I have decided to somewhat blindly purchase a Silhouette Cameo (knowing _very _little about it) for cutting heat transfers. However I am confused about the plastic sheet I keep seeing in videos.

eg.
How to use Heat transfer paper for you Silhouette - YouTube

The heat transfers I have bought do not include any plastic transparent sheet like shown in that video, yet all the videos i've seen with this machine have the transparent plastic sheets.

If someone can explain this to a newbie, i'll love you long time.

Thanks


----------



## mcologne (Mar 22, 2013)

No thanks... I'll skip the Loving me long time 

Read this really great Silhouette Cameo Tutorial. It'll give you a really good start.

Here is a post I made yesteryonder about the Silhuette Cameo... I posted some pics of what I've done with Cameo.

- Mike


----------



## DevoteWorks (May 23, 2013)

Too late, the love is there now!

Thanks a lot, that guide is incredible. 

Cheers


----------



## DevoteWorks (May 23, 2013)

Alright - after some toying around with this little machine (that came in a very, very large box within a box within a box), I am a little disappointed; either at myself or the machine.

The tutorial linked above is an excellent source for many things, but these problems don't appear to be blatantly available where i've looked.

*When I make cuts to heat transfers at cut depth 1, these two annoying things occur:*

1. The blade misses some cuts but also cuts goes through the backing paper of the inkjet heat transfer sheet. The cut tool itself seems intermittent; the sheet is definitely flat, and i've even tried using a replacement mat.

2. The blade 'tears' the paper, dragging/blotching the ink around it.

Has anyone else experienced this? And if so, was there a solution for you?

I'm not overly upset with this machine as much as I am sad that I can't yet get it to work correctly, but in all honesty, I could have bought a new BBQ, ink cartridge replacements for my printer, or covered gas for a week for the same price 

Thanks!


----------



## iwantsomething (Jun 3, 2012)

I have some advice for all the problems in your last post. First use the mat backer thing, even if a vinyl company says you don't have to. Second, slow down the cutting. It seems to default to 8, I always change it to 6. Third, I had problems with it not cutting close to the right side. So I now do everything on the left side. You can turn the design on its side if that helps. I have done these things and now have little to no problems with the Cameo.


----------



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

iwantsomething said:


> I have some advice for all the problems in your last post. First use the mat backer thing, even if a vinyl company says you don't have to. Second, slow down the cutting. It seems to default to 8, I always change it to 6. Third, I had problems with it not cutting close to the right side. So I now do everything on the left side. You can turn the design on its side if that helps. I have done these things and now have little to no problems with the Cameo.


hello,
im was just about to buy a silhouette cameo but before i go ahead i want to know if its a good buy, i mean i hear good reviews about it from all directions but it seems you guys encountered some. I also print my own designs though inkjet printer onto transfer paper so i want to know if the cameo would cut around my images and text without a problem? i am also going to use it for vinyl cutting and the rhinestone design for pressing. can you help with some advice?

Many thanks


----------



## DevoteWorks (May 23, 2013)

iwantsomething said:


> I have some advice for all the problems in your last post. First use the mat backer thing, even if a vinyl company says you don't have to. Second, slow down the cutting. It seems to default to 8, I always change it to 6. Third, I had problems with it not cutting close to the right side. So I now do everything on the left side. You can turn the design on its side if that helps. I have done these things and now have little to no problems with the Cameo.


Mat Backer? I use the cutting mat that comes with the cameo (It's a must, the cameo does NOT cut that well without it from my tests); is there another mat I should be using?

Thanks!


----------



## angippp (Apr 13, 2013)

slow down the speed and try double cut


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice jobs guys and gals. Great support.


----------



## iwantsomething (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry. I just meant the mat. I didn't know what to call it.


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Your best bet is to refer to the Silhouette site.

http://s15.zetaboards.com/Silhouette_Plus/index/


It sounds as though you were initially referring to transfer tape, which is what you use for decals (such as window decals). But the vinyl used for t-shirts is different.

Here are some guidelines for cutting settings:

Vinyl Cutting Machine Settings For Silhouette Cameo, SD, and Cricut


----------



## orangewerks (Jun 19, 2012)

In your "Cut Settings" window, I would definitely check into what your speed is (like others have suggested, I don't cut above 5-6) and also what your Thickness is set at. Using heat transfer paper on blade setting 1, I would say a good Thickness score to have would be 15-20.

Also, when using the Cutting Mat, I make sure to have the Cutting Mat box checked as well. I'm not sure if the software actively calculates the difference of depth between the blade tip and the material when a Cutting Mat is/isn't loaded below the material (therefore raising it up, even if it is just a few mils) but I like to be sure to check it anyway.

And of course, make sure that after adjusting the blade, it's fully secure in the blade housing and that the Cutting Mat is being grabbed evenly by both the left and the right *outermost lips* of the white roller bars in the machine. This can also affect cutting if there is any movement in the Cutting Mat while the blade is in the material.

I hope all this tips help, I love my Cameo and it's my little contour cutting/rhinestone beast. I haven't had a problem so far, so hopefully your issues can be resolved too!


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

mcologne said:


> No thanks... I'll skip the Loving me long time
> 
> Read this really great Silhouette Cameo Tutorial. It'll give you a really good start.
> 
> ...



Mike, what did you use to print that American flag design you did? Was that flock or was that plastisol ink, or water based? How did you dry it?

I'm also looking to buy my silhouette cameo today and need a supplier to roll with. Anyone have suggestions for me here in Mass?

I just bought me a temporary 11 x 15 heat press machine until I can make some revenue with this machine and get a big boy 16 x 20 or at least a 15 x 15 heat press. Along with this upgrade, I'll also grab a bigger and better vinyl cutter as well.

Thank you in advance, everyone.


----------



## mcologne (Mar 22, 2013)

Tourino said:


> Mike, what did you use to print that American flag design you did? Was that flock or was that plastisol ink, or water based? How did you dry it?
> 
> I'm also looking to buy my silhouette cameo today and need a supplier to roll with. Anyone have suggestions for me here in Mass?
> 
> ...


Tour, 

I used JetPro SofStretch transfers for that flag. I get pretty decent results with it, but fades slightly after wash.


----------

